# Cut the quick!



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

I made the unfortunate mistake of clipping my 8 month old pup's quick 2 days ago while trimming his nails. First time ever cutting the quick, and I feel terrible! During nail cutting I always smear a bit of peanut butter on a cabinet to keep him happy and make it an enjoyable experience. If I didn't see the blood I wouldn't have known I cut it. He was on a peanut butter high and didn't pull away or yelp...

Oh but the blood! I got him really good. It's hard to see with those black nails! It's my fault for not automatically getting clippers with a safety on it. And it was a disaster trying to get the bleeding to stop. Styptic powder worked but only for a short time before the "dam" broke, over and over and over. We tried flour, cornstarch, styptic powder, and finally when the bleeding slowed we put on a pressure bandage and elevated for a while... Then put a sock over the bandage.

My questions: 
1) what else has worked for stopping the bleeding?
2) what new nail cutters with a safety do you recommend?
3) has anyone tried putting on a liquid bandage on a dog nail?
4) when can I let him outside without the bandage on so he can play? He is looking outside and back at me in a very sad way that makes me feel even more guilty. But I don't want to risk a nail infection either.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

No advice to really heal his nail, but I don't use clippers for this reason. Instead I invested in one of these and it's one of the best purchases I ever made: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-PT-4-8-Volt-Pet-Grooming/dp/B003TU0XG4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370976077&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+nail+grinder[/ame]

All I did was take him to Petsmart and have them grind it first. This gave me a good idea of how short they can be and from then on I grind it about every 2 weeks and Maverick's nails stay nice and short.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I use a Dremmel tool with a sanding disc works goood.I hate cutting in the quick!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My son did that to his dog and I though he was going to bleed out. He really got it short. His first attempt at doing it himself. Never saw so much blood. We wrapped it till bleeding stopped and yes then we put liquid bandage on it to keep it clean. Bet you felt worse than your pup..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think we have all done this at one time or another. Even my Vet did it to Ky once 

I always make sure to have styptic powder right beside me when I'm clipping nails. It stops the bleeding fast, just pack it in. The last time I did it I used Pet EMT and that stopped it also.

Don't beat yourself up, if a Vet does it you know it's a common thing. I am very careful but Ky has 3 nails that are impossible to see the vein.

This is what I use...

http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Care-Kwik-Styptic-Powder/dp/B0002H3RBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370977851&sr=8-1&keywords=styptic+powder


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions! I'm usually very good about not getting the quick, but with black nails its almost impossible to see the vein. I will look into those suggestions immediately!

The only time when my pup made any sign of discomfort was while using the styptic powder and applying pressure. I am sure that probably didn't feel too great. :-( my poor pup! 


Another, unrelated question: any suggestions at keeping Mosquitos away from dogs? I use a tea and flea preventative every month but the Mosquitos are out in FORCE right now! Poor thing just got bit on his nose and I wasn't there in time to save him! Now he has a smear of blood across his nose from where I killed the mosquito.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The mosquitoes aren't bad here yet but every year I put a dab of Cinnamon Oil on my dogs before they go outside. I also dab it on myself. It seems to repel them somewhat but not 100%.


----------

